

Apple Confronting a Law Of Limits - joejohnson
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/25/business/apple-confronts-the-law-of-large-numbers-common-sense.htm

======
robrenaud
Does the law of large numbers really apply here? We aren't estimating the mean
of a bunch of independent events sampled from one distribution.

Apple doing very well strengthens its brand, enables it to get the benefits of
economies of scale, allows it to pay for better talent, etc. There are all
kinds of correlative effects of doing well now to doing well in the future.

Of course, it very well might be saturating the markets for luxury consumer
devices. But the LLN says nothing about and has nothing to do with saturation.

